# Ruger P95DC on its way



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well guys I have a lot of pistols but recently I want a P95 so I ordered one. I traded my Bersa thunder .380 in and some cash and in a few days ill have a new toy, i cant wait does anyone have one and is there any problems they have had.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine is one of the very first ones, but never had a problem of any kind. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

*Ruger P95*

Bought one for my wife for Valentine's Day several years ago. Not the best looking pistol out there, but never fails no matter what type ammo. She wants a S&W 3913 Lady Smith and I've tried to get her to trade the Ruger, but she won't hear of it. I shoot it whenever she lets me.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have about 1,800 rounds (ball and HP) thru my P95dc
and no problems whatsoever. A little fat for concealed carry, but tolerable. A pleasure to shoot. Very easy to clean.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They always felt a little chunky in my hand but I can't remember anyone having any issue with them.

Congrats!


----------

